# SS 12.12.15 Beach "Gaelic"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry about the Saturday Symphony being late and quite scant. I am moving and it's been a very rough week. I'm trying to post from my phone and it's not easy. If someone would like to do a proper wording feel free to copy and paste from last weeks. Anyway this weekend is Amy Beach's Gaelic Symphony. I'll be listening to Jarvi/Detroit.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Here you go:

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Amy Beach (1867 - 1944)*

Gaelic Symphony (Symphony in E-Minor,) Op. 32

1. Allegro con fuoco
2. Alla siciliana - allegro vivace - andante
3. Lento con molta espressione
4. Allegro di molto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

My choice, thanks to library again.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be going for Jarvi/Detroit as well. If you want to get this recording on Spotify, search "Beach Jarvi" rather than "Beach Gaelic" or "Beach Symphony." It seems that one of the results, the one on Bridge with William Grant Still on the cover, contains a significantly cut version of Beach's work, for those who wish to know.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Kreuger/RPO


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> I'll be going for Jarvi/Detroit as well. If you want to get this recording on Spotify, search "Beach Jarvi" rather than "Beach Gaelic" or "Beach Symphony." It seems that one of the results, the one on Bridge with William Grant Still on the cover, contains a significantly cut version of Beach's work, for those who wish to know.


Many thanks for that sir,
I shall be listening to another new work again this weekend


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have never heard any music by this composer.

Järvi/Detroit


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 78782
> 
> 
> My choice, thanks to library again.


My choice as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite symphonies. Going with both the Chandos and the Naxos CD.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Mika said:


> View attachment 78782
> 
> 
> My choice, thanks to library again.


This is mine also.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Jarvi/Detroit. Thanks for the heads-up Mahlerian!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be listening to the Nashville Symphony Orchestra. After all, they're just down the street.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

A new work for me - I'll cheer for the home team and select the Järvi recording.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I have all three recordings. The Kruger "Library of Congress" recording has quite a few cuts.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'll pass on Amy, and hope to participate next week. :tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm ABSOLUTELY new to this work and composer. I guess that's what makes tonight's listening session even more exciting for me. I'll go with the Jarvi one which seems to be the prevalent choice around here.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I will listen to the Nashville symphony one on Youtube.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This one for me too. I like Still's symphony and hope Beach's will come through for me.



D Smith said:


> I'll be listening to Kreuger/RPO


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I imagine Dvorak and Beach speaking, over tea or coffee, maybe bagels. Wonderful talk, likely. 

And wonderful music, too -- one calling for the natural melodies found in the Native and African-American circles and the other harking back to the Irish, even English style harbored in the northern states. Then both lending significantly to the development of American music, which is the foremost concern.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> Here you go:
> 
> A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mahlerian for posting the details for this one while I was without internet or computer. :tiphat: Trying to do it by phone was tough enough, especial since the first day of moving I broke my smart phone and had to go back to a super old dumb one while I await my replacment...lol. Thanks again to all who participated.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> Trying to do it by phone was tough enough, especial since the first day of moving I broke my smart phone and had to go back to a super old dumb one while I await my replacment...lol. Thanks again to all who participated.


Neither sleet nor rain nor broken smart phone nor weak internet signal will stay realdealblues from graciously providing us with a Saturday Symphony. :tiphat:

(Apologies to the U.S. Postal Service)


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Kivimees said:


> Neither sleet nor rain nor broken smart phone nor weak internet signal will stay realdealblues from graciously providing us with a Saturday Symphony. :tiphat:
> 
> (Apologies to the U.S. Postal Service)


Haha...thanks. I've missed posting 3 or 4 times over the last 2 1/2 years I think, where unforeseen circumstances kept me offline and other members kindly jumped in and posted them for me but yeah, I try not to be deterred. It is something I still look forward too each week and am thankful for the members who still participate each week.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

A symphony that I've listened to a couple of times before.

*Schermerhorn/Nashville*. Also contains a very nice piano concerto that is worth everyone's time!


----------

